# About the alternative classical music project



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The whole Threa alternative classical music was deleted. I dont think I start a new one, at lest not for now. I struggel with headache and consentration problems. Anyone that want to start it up again, like the old, simular or not so simular is welcome. I sure will participate, I think


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if we should resurrect what was clearly divine intervention...


----------

